

PG Got Twitter So I Made Hacker News For Tweets - dkasper
http://www.hackertweet.com/
Not sure how practical it is, but it was fun to make!
======
adrianwaj
some ideas to think about:

\- on <http://celebritytweetarchive.com/> users can leave comments under
tweets - also seen on tweetmeme. If you can get people commenting, that'd be
massive.

\- there isn't a twitter account to follow with the submissions. Then place an
additional link back the comments page in those tweets.

\- have user icons

\- count submission points by the number of rewteets made on site, and
generally by the site's users off-site, or just number of retweets (or an
upvote)

\- you could just create a generic 'digg for tweets' - then have a bookmarklet
that a person clicks when viewing a single tweet to submit the tweet, or
toggle into the site.

\- perhaps when a tweet is submitted, it becomes a favorite, or when it is
favorited, it is submitted.

\- split the site into different sections, eg see <http://favstar.fm>

~~~
imack
I'm trying the "digg for tweets" thing (<http://laughlitm.us>), its hard to
gain traction because its hard to get a viral loop going without needlessly
injecting the site into retweets. I am happy with how people can submit
though.

~~~
adrianwaj
That's a niche site, how could you broaden it out, though?

Another interesting idea, would be for submitters to authenticate with such a
site, and have it check their "retweets_of_me" "retweeted_by_me" and
"retweeted_to_me" aiming to surface what's important.

Tweetmeme has a comedy channel, I wonder how they get their tweets.
<http://tweetmeme.com/category/comedy> \- but the tweet is not initially
shown, only the link and its extracted content.

Is there a twitter site aimed at crafting the best possible lists in certain
categories?

~~~
imack
The idea of counting favourites or retweets is actually the idea I was working
against. I've always figured that makes it easy to find already easy to find
tweets. To say nothing of "retweeted alot" != "funny", even if its from a
comedian feed.

I would assume tweetmeme flag comedian feeds and counts retweet links.

I believe there are list sites, but the focus is on the feed rather than the
tweet.

------
DotSauce
I like it. Please keep on making it better.

Hope you don't mind constructive criticism. Here are some of my thoughts:

\- Individual tweet pages are linking to themselves

\- Your title is plural, your domain is not

\- Make Tweets plain text with parsed URLs and have separate link to comment
thread

\- Need a confirmation box or some disclosure before ReTweets are actually
done

\- I would like to vote, but not ReTweet in some cases (possibly for
'bookmarking')

\- Integrate ability to follow the publisher

------
duck
Shouldn't the links within the tweet be clickable?

~~~
dkasper
Probably, couldn't get everything done in one night :)

------
jhrobert
Very nice indeed.

Maybe you could also monitor some #hackertweet hash tag and include the
matching tweets. That would be convenient to submit a tweet from any client,
not just yours.

------
dallasrpi
I like the idea, but next time I visit how do I see the new tweets because
they arent ordered chronologically? With reddit and hackernews I usually click
through the link and next time I visit I will see the different color link
text so I can quickly see what is new. Just something to think about.

------
vijaydev
how does this work? Tweets by ppl following pg?

~~~
dkasper
No, submit tweets just like Hacker News. Retweets vote up, comments are
@replied to the person.

------
Yzupnick
Like the idea, but the blue text on white is hard on the eyes. Maybe a black
on gray color scheme like HN?

------
kgosser
What's Paul Graham's twitter handle?

~~~
amirmc
@paulg

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1640530>

------
swilliams
Why does it need write access?

~~~
DotSauce
It says comments will be posted to Twitter.

